# Looking for someone with good beagles to hunt my property



## mrd (Feb 21, 2006)

I live in Washtenaw county and have about 120 acres of really good rabbit cover to hunt and another 80 acres that I have access to. I am primarily a bird hunter and have bird dogs but several years ago some older guys from Monroe showed up and asked permission and my neighbor and I hunted with them. They had great beagles and came out a couple times a year every year for 10 years or so until they weren't able to hunt anymore. When they were hunting here their dogs were pretty much running rabbits the whole time they were here. I replaced them with a couple of younger guys but family and work has gotten in the way of running rabbits. I could buy my own beagles but the duck and grouse dogs would take exception. PM me if you are interested in coming out to hunt.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

I like the note on the pups you already have.... waterfowl and upland are my passion....

I started letting my two labs run rabbits... it was so nice in January I wanted them to get some exercise.. and maybe me as well... they definitely don't "run" them but they find them and chase them for a little ways till the rabbit gives them the slip... I call them back because I don't like big running pups.... they do have fun....

I have not yet to shot a rabbit with them yet because of safety reasons but they love chasing them.... the guys that have gone with me have shot a few... and I do trust them... that is a key to who you take....

just an idea.... get to work your pups and get out....


----------



## 48180 Hunter (Jun 21, 2009)

I would B Interested. I tried to message U, but not sure if it went through. This new layout of the Forum I'm not used to it. Thanks


----------



## bigcatjake (Mar 25, 2012)

I sent you a message as well. Hopefully you got it, this new format is taking a while for me to get used to.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I also sent you a message. I would be interested in bringing my beagles out


----------

